# Shooting uphill or down, what am I doing wrong?



## icarus1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi!
I´m having issues shooting at angles.

When shooting downhill, my arrows are hitting right, and the opposite when shooting uphill!

A typical shot at 30 yards with 30-40 degree angle, will put my arrows 4-5 inches off center. Grouping are fine.


Shots feel fine when executed. peep and scope are aligned, bubble level in sight are fine. What am I doing wrong?

I have no issues when shooting on level ground.

I thought about 3. axis, but if that was off, wouldn´t my arrows hit the same side both up and downhill? 

Could it be any major issues with my shooting form? could canting the bow be the issue?

have anyone any idea what I´m doing wrong here, or what I can try to identify the issue?


(bow is a VXR 31.5, HHA kingpin 3510 sight)


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

icarus1 said:


> Hi!
> I´m having issues shooting at angles.
> 
> When shooting downhill, my arrows are hitting right, and the opposite when shooting uphill!
> ...


No. The third axis is the "door hinge" of the sight. Moving it forwards and back makes the left/right ends of the level swing forwards or backwards and when you tip up hill, one side will be high and then that same side will be low when pointing down hill. The bubble will move to the opposite side up vs. down hill. 

So for your example, downhill the arrows land right which means you're canting the bow to the right because your bubble level is swung in towards you too far on the right end of the vial. The bubble buries to the right so you tip the bow to the right to raise the left side of the level to center the bubble. Opposite is happening when shooting uphill. 

Fix the 3rd axis. It matters.


----------



## icarus1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you for the reply Huntisker!

Which tool is best to adjust the 3rd axis?
Brite site pro site leveler, hamskea 3rd axis level, other?

I´ve seen some discussions on setting 3rd axis without the bow at full draw, and downsides to this. Any inputs on the best tool to fix the issue?


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think it is easier to just shoot it in. In your case of hitting right on downhill shots, you will want to swing your scope towards you. Very small adjustments go a long ways with 3rd axis.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

icarus1 said:


> Thank you for the reply Huntisker!
> 
> Which tool is best to adjust the 3rd axis?
> Brite site pro site leveler, hamskea 3rd axis level, other?
> ...


For it to truly be set properly, it has to be done at full draw. Your grip pressure and the torque put on by the cable guard, quite a bit on a short ATA bow with a static roller guard like your VXR 31.5, will change the 3rd axis setting as soon as the bow is drawn. 

I personally like the Hamskea tool but like hrtlnd164 said, you can shoot it in too, as long as you have a good place to do it and can be very consistent with your groups. It'll take less time with the Hamskea tool but it's kind of pricey. The nice thing about the Hamskea is that it'll help with the 2nd axis as well, which must be set prior to setting the 3rd anyway.


----------



## icarus1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Hamskea tool on the way, hope to get it all settled!


----------

